# Just shoot me??..lol



## Guest (Jan 28, 1999)

I want to thank who ever started this site and the people who have made it what is it today first of all. Now for the drama..heheI have been dealing with something that came on all at once,and has been with me daily for the last four months. Are these sysmtoms of IBS or Fibro too?Left arm pains,headaches,spasming stomach,bouncing feeling while almost falling asleep and wake up,never ending digesting stomach,tenderness on solar plex area,dbl or blury vision,facial numbness,rubbery body especially legs,tight throat,stools that are never hard even while on Prilosec or Prevacid,acid reflux, sharp left chest pains,headaches come and go sometimes for only a few seconds,back and body aches,gas,ear preasure,memory lapse or confusion, I am sure i can think of more. I have felt this way on a daily basis for the last four months. Not the same everyday but most is everyday. I stated this out by thinking thinking i was having a stroke or something and went to the ER. I had my vison go yellow for about 20 minutes accompanied with a drunk disoriented feeling and a severe headache that lasted 5 days. I have done 1 EKG recently and 3 others in the past. I did a CatScan the next day after this all came on. I have had my thyroid level checked,white blood cells count and HI palori check. All of these test were of good results. No doc(4 Docs) has treated me properly or for the symtoms as a whole. One treats me for headaches with anti dressants while another wants to treat me for an ulcer. They all think i might be depressed. Because they don't have a answer for me i am concerned yes but not depressed. I am a happy go lucky person and generally a healthy person before all of this. I am beggining not to belive in doctors here even. I am at witts end here. Please don't blow this off and reply to to me. Hope this wasn't to long.ThanksRoyceRoyce###softhome.net------------------


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Royce,Welcome to this new board.Sorry you are feeling so miserable.I can't reply to most of your symptoms. Read the few other posts that are here for possible other info sites.I can tell you though that anti depressants help some other symptom other than depression. My husband the fibro persona snored terribly and snorted. I am sure he stopped breathing (sleep aepnea) and was developing terrible sleep patterns which in turn caused other problems. Zoloft has helped this condition greatly. If you read some of the posts on the ibs board (use the search thingy) you will note some were helped by antidepressants.Try to formulate some questions talk to a doctor ask his knowledge of fibro find one who is knoweledgeable and understanding and communicate with him/her. Fibro is mysterious enough without trying to guess what your doc is thinking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 1999)

WELCOME Royce!Soumds like you are being put through thr ringer right now & if it is any consolation to you at all, almost all of us have at some point during our "mysterios illness hell"!I can't relate to SOME of your symptoms & really can't say for sure what you are dealing with BUT I think you NEED to find a doc who is well educated about fibro & related problems & I also agree that these symptoms need to be treated as one whole problem. It took four LONG years to find out that I had both fibro & IBS & part of the reason was because we/they weren't looking at the "big picture".I'm afraid I am one who is dead set against anyone taking ant-ds for ANY reason other than depresion,(enough said).It does sound like you may have the "double curse" as I call it but I think your doc(once you find the right one) needs to take a better look at you, including your bowels.The strange thing about bowel problems is it can cause all kinds of problems through out your whole body to the point where you might think you are dying! But you won't!I hope some of this helps & PLEASE stay with us & let us know how you are making out. We are here to help each other...







sass


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 1999)

Hey Royce, Well I couldnt believe my eyes when I read this post, I have every symptom you are describing, I have had several test and found nothing wrong. I am being treated for ulsers and reflux and also given albuteral inhaler for asthma type symptoms (i dont have asthma) the worse part for me is trying to go to sleep I get that bouncy swaying feeling then get nausea and have to get up walk around then lay back down and feel like I cant breath like my lungs are filled with mucus and cant clear it then Im back up walking again needless to say I dont get much sleep. I have tried to get my dr to refer me to nurologist to be checked but he wont do it thinks it is all anxiety, I have been on several SSRIs and had terrible reactions to all them. Right now I have some klonopin left and take a half every now and then but it makes me feel worse in the morning. Sorry I couldnt help more but just wanted u to know that you are not alone with this.------------------Peter44


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 1999)

Thanks for your replies.Peter: Do we have the same doctors??lolYou still got one up on me with the mucus. I get were i can't breath when i lay down but no mucus.I had the bouncing feeling 3 months before i felt bad even. I still think it was from my chiro that i started seeing around that time.I also seen a post about someone having lumps on thier neck. I have found three or four small ones too. I have a doc anohter doc appointment monday so i will let you know if he does anything different. I am not going to mess around with this much longer thought i tell ya that!I live about 90 minutes from Iowa State university Hospitals which happen to be the 14 best hospital in the US and i also have the Mayo clinc right by them. I will take vacation and them some to get to the bottom of this if i have to and i will keep you posted. I am NOT going to go on for years like so many people i have read about in here. This is just not a way of life for us. :-(So far i have seen a Chiro,3 internal med docs,nerologist and a eye doctor. One doc did treat me for inner ear infection. All he gave me was something for dizzyness though.I am only being treated for ulcer right now and i am not so certain that is it either.Good luck and let me how it is going and i will keep you all posted as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 1999)

Hi, Royce! Welcome to our world! I pretty much have experienced every symptom you described - you definitely have that rubbery, bouncy thing down. I have been doing the same thing the last few nights - it drives me crazy. Do you feel better in the morning? I do. Some of the things you describe fall into fibro and some into chronic fatigue. You are doing the right thing by pursuing this with your doctor. In my opinion, and this goes for everyone on BOTH of these boards, a fibro and cfs savvy doctor is essential to keeping our neuroses about more serious illnesses down to a minimum. I was lucky to find one quickly. I know a lot of you haven't been. Royce - go into a good search engine and look under fibromyalgia or chronic fatigue syndrome. There is a lot of info out there. There are also good books you can buy. I often take information into my doctor and she appreciates it. If the doctor you are currently seeing either does not believe in fibro or cfs, or doesn't take you seriously, its time to find one that does. And they are out there.I know what you mean about the depression thing. I was nearly put in a psychiatric ward til I changed doctors and was properly diagnosed. There is a theory in the fibro and cfs worlds that the illness MAY cause the depression, not the other way around. I'm all for that theory. Out of curiosity - did you have some sort of traumatic event before the onset of your symptoms? Let us know how your appt. goes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 1999)

No trauma. I was seeking better health with with a chiro after installing a deck,fence and swimming pool all in a week. I thought i over did it maybe. I am still thinking that the chiro has something to do with it.I have not had the earthquake or bouncing feeling for about 3 weeks now thanks god. Everyday is something new though..lolI have found the best thing is to be consistant on everything you do. I feel better if i eat food in smaller amounts and more often on a regular schedule. This is the main thing that has helped me. No under cutting your sleep either.Do any of you get a tight throat right under the jaws? Everyday i feel like someone has thier hands around my throat. Not is it not my wife either..haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 1999)

Royce - one of the things they say may trigger fibro is a traumatic experience - surgery, illness or (ahem) accident. You may have done more to your body than you realize when you were out there displaying your superman handyman capabilities! I can't LIVE without my chiro. He keeps me walking (no kidding). But a bad chiropractor can cause more trouble - been there, done that. So, are you going to Mayo? Good luck at your appt. on Monday - keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 1999)

Yea I also have the tight feeling under the jaw it feels like my tongue dont work right when swallowing, if I dont watch how I swallow some especially liquids will go down the wind pipe and I hate this it makes me go into coughing fits that make me feel like Im gonna lose all my air. Now about the chiro, I myself have never been to one and afraid to try, I have seen some people I know get really messed up by this, and I know theres good and bad ones but my luck I would get the bad one.------------------Peter44


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 1999)

Peter44, best thing to do is ask around. You can tell the really good ones because people will highly recommend them and they usually have a waiting list. I've been seeing mine for 12 years and he is gifted for sure. With the fibro, I am convinced that without him I would be sooo much worse. I went to one before him who, like your fears, hurt me. But I'd had a good one in another area before that so I know the difference between a good one and bad one as soon as he (or she) touches my back. Good luck. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 1999)

Royce,See a thyroid specialist, sometimes thyroid tests can be misdiagnosed - have them take a TSH profile. Thyroid problems can minic chronic fatique, also your temperature would be around 97 something, always in the low range. I have a underactive thyroid and have experience most of your symptoms, like you they were treating me with antidepressants, millions of pills so I would go away - that is what it felt like. They made me feel like it was all in my head. It's been a 1 1/2 now, I never gave up, I seen doctor after doctor, if I did not get the results I was looking for , I found another. After a 1 of this, I realized that the doctors are not going to find anything, because they cannot see what is wrong. I finally went to see a naturpathic doctor - he put me on a diet, and took many vitaims within 10 weeks, I was feeling 50% better. I am still working at it, I stay on a bland diet, I can finally exercise now because of my thyroid medicine - I am finally feeling like a normal person. It really does sound like your thyroid - find a good thyroid specialist. Best of luck.


----------

